# Lava Grey TT?



## arambol (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm very close to buying a new TTS and it's been a toss up between Phantom Black and Daytona Grey.

Daytona had the edge over the weekend but at the dealers this morning I spotted a Lava Pearl Grey A4 and it threw me.

What I like about the Phantom is the contrast with the aluminum details on the car but what I like about the Daytona is that it's more subtle.

Then I saw the Lava and it's kind of compromise between the two... a grey pearl black and not as flat as the Meteor in my opinion.

Does anyone have/ seen/ got any pictures of Lava?

I'd also welcome your comments.

Cheers


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

Daytona is the one :


----------



## arambol (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I love you car. You know that ! :wink:

I think the titanium wheels look the part as well. Did you buy those as titanium or have them painted?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

arambol said:


> I think the titanium wheels look the part as well. Did you buy those as titanium or have them painted?


As per Alcantara, they are an official option in Europe, but sadly not offered in the UK. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## arambol (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I have my dealer asking Audi to spec my TTS with Alcantara or else :wink:

.... wonder if he'd ask them about the titanium alloys? 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

arambol said:


> Well I have my dealer asking Audi to spec my TTS with Alcantara or else :wink:
> 
> .... wonder if he'd ask them about the titanium alloys? 8)


Can't see any reason not to ask. You can get them in Ireland, so theoretically it should be possible to get them shipped to the UK.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

arambol said:


> Then I saw the Lava and it's kind of compromise between the two... a grey pearl black and not as flat as the Meteor in my opinion.
> 
> I'd also welcome your comments.
> 
> Cheers


Meteor in flesh is nice has a subtle blue/purple sort of tint too it in the light, I would not say it was flat... but on a TTS I would go for Suzuka Grey or Sprint Blue


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> arambol said:
> 
> 
> > I think the titanium wheels look the part as well. Did you buy those as titanium or have them painted?
> ...


Exactly !!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not enough contrast on the wheels and the body colour. Would look better with the normal colour wheels.

Not a fan of either colour - if i had a gun to my head id go daytona.
If you're paying for exclusive i'd go for sepang.


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Not enough contrast on the wheels and the body colour. Would look better with the normal colour wheels.
> 
> Not a fan of either colour - if i had a gun to my head id go daytona.
> If you're paying for exclusive i'd go for sepang.


Everyone has an opinion :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats why we have choices.


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Not enough contrast on the wheels and the body colour. Would look better with the normal colour wheels.
> 
> Not a fan of either colour - if i had a gun to my head id go daytona.
> If you're paying for exclusive i'd go for sepang.


I'm curious, any pics of 'sepang' at all TIA.


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

I had Lava Grey on my A3 and loved it! Gone for Ice Silver this time as I'm always on the motorway!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Daytona, without a shadow - it's a beautiful colour.


----------

